# introducing mini donkeys



## zoey829 (Sep 8, 2008)

My friend bought 2 mini donks. Right now they share a fence line with mares. What would the donkey do when she puts them together? What would the mares do?? ANy suggestions on the best painless way??

Thanks


----------



## minimule (Sep 9, 2008)

Are the donkeys jennys or intact jacks? From what I've seen and read the jennys and mares probably won't interact. If the donks are jacks......they might be inspired to try to breed the mares if the mares allowed them.


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 7, 2008)

you should read my post on "not speaking with my donkey" my donkey out of the blue dragged my new filly by the neck through the pasture , fillie is fine , but when I saw that my first reaction was to shoot the donkey, it was horrible . All weekend long he was quiet , and acted like he was a little afraid of the fillie . All of us figured he would be just fine with her, he showed us that he was totally at ease with her, I was more worried about my gelding . All of them were in a large pasture together with plenty of grass , and distractions. This was totally unpredicted, and out of left field..I learned something very valuable that morning ...I will never trust a donkey again. Just when you think everything is going great they will throw a curve ball just to shake things up a little. I would be very careful.Villy slept in the tack room last night , and we nailed the gate shut, like he was Hanable Lector in" Silence of the Lambs". He is in maximun security lock down, I never want to see him do what he did to any other animal again, HE CROSSED MOMS LINE , ROUGHING UP MOMS LITTLE SHOW HORSE.


----------

